# Pumpkin Grape



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thing 2 was eating grapes last night and brought this to me:









Sorry for the blurriness. I took better pix but somehow cannot extract them from my camera. Here's another for comparison and scale:









Googling suggests that this happens sometimes, rarely, to both white and red grapes, but I don't know why. My only concern is whether it is natural or unnatural and is Thing 2 going to suffer from eating these grapes?!?

But I have decided to take it as a sign that Halloween 2011 is going to be something special.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now if they could just develop an orange-pigmented pumpkin grape.....


----------

